# need wiring harness help



## 240_sx (Dec 10, 2005)

i cant seem to find any good pics on the wiring harness for my 1990 240sx, i need a diagram of a wirring harness for my stero thanks!


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

If the wiring harness still has the plug attached to it for the stock radio, just get a wiring harness adaptor from parts express. They are made by Metra and are clearly labelled what the leads are.


----------



## 240_sx (Dec 10, 2005)

i wish it were that easy


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok, why won't that work for you? Give us some more info and we'll try to help.


----------



## 240_sx (Dec 10, 2005)

all the wires are slpiced and i have no clue in what is what so if some one could point out waht color is what that would be awsome


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

You will need to just go get a Haynes or Chiltons book. Doesnt look like anyone here has the info. Just check to make sure the book has wiring diagrams. You may even find a store that has an opened one so you can take a peek.


----------

